

Write a YUI plugin get a free ticket to JSConf + airfare  - sh1mmer
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/03/05/yui-3-gallery-contest-2010/

======
sh1mmer
There is a list of ideas here:
[http://yuilibrary.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=2915&#...</a>

------
awa
From the link:The prize will go to the person who authors the best new YUI 3
Gallery module between March 5 and March 22 and submits it for community use
under YUI’s BSD license.

------
aristus
Huh. I have that accent-folding widget for YUI2...

